# Apple Mail no longer sending



## bbnoonan (May 27, 2011)

I use Mail with Snow Leopard. I have several email accounts: U-verse, MobileMe and godaddy.com. Up until yesterday everything worked just fine. Yesterday Mail stopped sending out messages on all three servers. They just sit in the Outbox. I can receive messages OK. I can go online and use the associated webmail sites. Connection Doctor gives me green dots on all accounts. Have not changed any settings although I did confirm they are configured properly. What the heck is going on?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

You can delete e-mail account and re-create i will work for you.
Also just remind ;
Are you using anti-viruse software on your computer? If it's not please get one. Because hacker got the MAC computer finally.I had several customer like that .


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Anti-virus is not needed. The current Mac virus requires you to give it your admin password to work.

As for Mail, have you checked to see if your options are set up to send the email? Also, what happens if you reopen the email and click the send button? Also, from the Mailbox menu is Take all Accounts Online black or gray?


----------



## bbnoonan (May 27, 2011)

betranu said:


> You can delete e-mail account and re-create i will work for you.
> Also just remind ;
> Are you using anti-viruse software on your computer? If it's not please get one. Because hacker got the MAC computer finally.I had several customer like that .


As a test I deleted the MobileMe account because it was easiest to set up again. No change, still won't send. Thanks for the suggestion.

Brian


----------



## bbnoonan (May 27, 2011)

sinclair_tm said:


> Anti-virus is not needed. The current Mac virus requires you to give it your admin password to work.
> 
> As for Mail, have you checked to see if your options are set up to send the email? Also, what happens if you reopen the email and click the send button? Also, from the Mailbox menu is Take all Accounts Online black or gray?


As I said, it was working fine for years until one day it suddenly stopped sending out messages. No changes to server configs. Took accounts offline and back on. No help. When I click Send it just goes into Outbox and sits there.

Thanks for the suggestions.
Brian


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Check to see how large the outgoing messages are, and the room on your email accounts. Some accounts will not send if they are full, which can only be checked while logged in via a web browser.


----------



## macbth (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you checked the sent folder to see if it was sent - sometimes mail keeps a ghost in the draft folder -
Then 
Go to Menu - Window - pull down - Connection Doctor- this will tell you if all your email accounts are on line. See if you have any red.
Go to Menu - Window - pull down - Activity - this will tell you if any info is still downloading/uploading from the apple mail server.

If you are still having trouble - Go to Menu - Mailbox - Rebuild.


----------

